# National POY?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

With less than a month left, who's your national POY?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Demarcus Cousins, John Wall, or Evan Turner. I'm not quite sure yet, but one of those 3.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I would give my vote to Scheyer with Cousins a close second. 19 PPG, 3-1 A/TO ratio, shooting 40% from deep. 

Wall has had a great freshman season and is the obvious #1 pick next year. But I'd have a hard time giving my vote to a guy that's averaging over four TOs per game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> I would give my vote to Scheyer with Cousins a close second. 19 PPG, 3-1 A/TO ratio, shooting 40% from deep.
> 
> Wall has had a great freshman season and is the obvious #1 pick next year. But I'd have a hard time giving my vote to a guy that's averaging over four TOs per game.


You said what I was still debating whether or not I had the stones to say...


----------



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

I would say it is a three-man race between John Wall (UK), Evan Turner (OSU) and Wesley Johnson (Syracuse). There are other great candidates too like Demarcus Cousins (UK), Robbie Hummel (Purdue), Kyle Singler (Duke) and even Aubrey Coleman (Houston). 

However, Wall, Turner and Johnson have made the biggest cases I believe, as of this moment in the season. Here are some stats...

John Wall:
16.7 PPG
6.6 APG
3.8 RPG
47.5 FG %

Evan Turner:
19.2 PPG
5.7 APG
9.3 RPG
55.7 FG %

Wesley Johnson:
16.1 PPG
2.2 APG
8.8 RPG
53.4 FG %

All three guys have great cases for them. Wall is a freshman and is leading a young team that is 23-1, plus he is 2nd in the NCAA's in assists. Johnson is the best player on the 24-1 (i think) Orangemen and is one of the most versatile players in the nation. Turner probably has the best all-around stats of anybody, posting incredible numbers in scoring, rebounding and assists, along with shooting at a high percentage. Tough decision...

I would lean towards Wall or Johnson since Ohio State is not an elite team this year, as those guys have a bigger target on their back since they have consistently carried a Top-5 ranking for most of the season. I think it's a toss-up, but I would give the edge to John Wall at the moment.


----------



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

Although it is very possible the DeMarcus Cousins will win the SEC Player of the Year award. Wall played better earlier in the season, and he kept UK afloat while they were gelling and maturing. Now that they are taking off though, Cousins has been the best big man in the nation as of late. In fact, Cousins has performed at a higher level in conference than Wall has, so is it possible that Wall wins the National POY while Cousins wins the SEC POY? That would be interesting.

I don't know, I still believe Evan Turner is an absolute stud. Tough case, there is not one clear guy this year


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Singler can't be considered over Scheyer if you are strictly talking Duke...cmon!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If Ohio State finishes strong and makes a good showing in the Big Ten Tournament, I'd give it to The Villain. Amazing because the dude missed like a month.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Singler can't be considered over Scheyer if you are strictly talking Duke...cmon!


You stole my line this time. I was going to say, the fact that you mentioned Singler and not Scheyer made me skip over the rest of your post.


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

Evan Turner or Wesley Johnson will win this award. Ohio State and Syracuse, respectively, are not the same teams without either of them. They are also the most complete players in the country, each of them putting up major points and grabbing a lot of boards. On top of that their FG% are sky high for guards. I don't know the exact numbers but they're close to 55%.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TH3SPUS said:


> Evan Turner or Wesley Johnson will win this award. Ohio State and Syracuse, respectively, are not the same teams without either of them.


It's Player of the Year, not Most Valuable Player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I can see Wesley Johnson winning the award especially if Syracuse is a 1 seed.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm surprise no one has mention Scottie Reynolds. The guy has been doing something that I've been praying for him to do. Shoot better than 45% on the field. Hes not just doing that but more than that with a crippling 3 point shot.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Reynolds is an excellent choice as well. He'd be right up there with the two I listed. Would pick him over Wes Johnson for sure.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I would go with Evan Turner especially if Ohio St closes the season out well. I was going to respond earlier, but was unable to post, that Scottie Reynolds deserves some credit, and I now see his name has been mentioned.

This Syracuse team is great but honestly I don`t see Johnson as POY - SU actually has alot of support behind hum. Some may say I am ridiculous but I see Rautins nearly or as valuable to the team as Johnson, as he is the key facilator of there offence and is a great 2-3 defender. 


N*Now the better question is who do you think will win it... not should win it* When was the last time there was not much consensus on the POY as this year... maybe in 2003 when TJ Ford got most of the player of the years. There was the Morrison-Reddick heads up battle.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I would say I think Turner would get it, but would they give it to a guy that's missed six games? Seems like Wall would be the most likely to get it, even though Cousins is starting to get a lot more pub lately.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think it will be more consensus by the time its said and done and Wall was probably consensus early in the season
Right now Id give it to Turner but think Aldrich is underrated in this category because he averages only 11 points a game but from what Ive seen he deserves serious consideration


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If Kansas wins out (or even if they don't?) does Sherron Collins have a shot at this? Leading scorer, plus clutch performer, leading senior, on a 1 loss team?


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

coolpohle said:


> It's Player of the Year, not Most Valuable Player.


I'm not saying that it is at all. Being the best and most valuable player on your team should play a huge factor though. I mentioned there productivity and numbers in my original post. If it was a most valuable player award I would give it to Courtney Fortson from Arkansas. He may have missed half the season, but since his return he has been on fire, and Arkansas as a whole has been playing better.

*My Player of the Year Rankings (in order):*

1. Evan Turner - He is a scoring machine who also puts up very good rebound numbers. He was the player of the year before he got hurt, and now several games post injury he is back up at the top again. Being the best player on Ohio State he is constantly the main target of the opposing team's scheme and he always comes out with massive numbers.

2. Wesley Johnson - A good scorer, but inconsistent. He either goes big or does nothing worth mentioning. Also, the fact that he doesn't get as much pressure as Turner, but still has these inconsistencies is the reason Turner is above him. The main thing that keeps him this high is that he is the best player, by far, on a very good 'Cuse team.

3. Sherron Collins - Simple, he's the leading scorer on the best team in the nation. He's a good court manager and a clutch performer (as reiterated by Geaux Tigers). Collins and Johnson are very close in my book. In fact, it could really go either way to me. Mainly, due to Johnson's inconsistencies.

4. John Wall - We can all agree that he the best freshman in the NCAA. He's however not the best player in the NCAA. He is not as important to his team as Turner, Johnson, or Collins. He has his inconsistencies passing the ball and just being able to handle the pressures of the college game. He is a prolific scorer, but not as good as Turner. He could potentially be as good a leader as Collins, but we'll never find out, because Wall will be gone. Don't get me wrong, he is a great player and has the potential to be a great pro, but his overall youth and inconsistencies put him at #4.

5. Scottie Reynolds - I call him the Husky killer, because he usually leaves me disappointed when UConn plays 'Nova. He's a great leader, fantastic scorer, good passer, and a great leader, but for some reason I just don't see him winning it. He is a very underrated as a player. I have in him my top 5, but a lot of people don't respect him. He is the epitome of a college player. He's made the best of his four years, and has lead 'Nova to success over his career. Too bad they don't have lifetime achievement awards.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

No, it should not be a factor. If it was, it goes to Jimmer Fredette with nobody else even in the discussion.

The fact that you have a guy #2 when you say he's inconsistent and often does nothing worth mentioning is an absolute joke.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Actually that BYU team isnt bad Jackson Emery is a heck of a player its just a lot of people dont know much about them, and Fredette is the star so he gets the publicity, and even he is sort of unknown


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

coolpohle said:


> No, it should not be a factor. If it was, it goes to Jimmer Fredette with nobody else even in the discussion.
> 
> The fact that you have a guy #2 when you say he's inconsistent and often does nothing worth mentioning is an absolute joke.


I don't get your logic about how them being valuable to their team shouldn't be a factor. Jimmer Fredette is a great player for BYU, and he would be right up there with Fortson. That's beside the point though. The true test of a great player is how the help their team win. A great player will be the most valuable addition to his team, at least by my standards. That's the main reason I have Wall at #4, because UK would still be very good without him. And honestly, I don't think he is the best player in the country. Evan Turner is the MVP of Ohio State and the best player in the country.

As for Johnson, I never said he "often does nothing worth mentioning." I said he goes big or does nothing. There was no "often" in there. Look at his numbers... He goes big 95% of the time. Look at his numbers. He only has three games in single digits, but in those three games he was a non-factor. Those three bad games knock him out of #1. If he would've played good those three games, he'd by my #1 instead of Turner.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Wesley Johnson and Scottie Reynolds will have a high profile game on ESPM Gameday at the end of February that could allow one of them to move up significantly in the standings if they are great in victory.

Of note in the game will be the record attendace of 34,616 - a sellout - at the Carrier Dome


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TH3SPUS said:


> I don't get your logic about how them being valuable to their team shouldn't be a factor.


Compare it to the NFL - Brees was offensive player of the year. Manning was MVP. This award would go to Brees, not Manning.


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

coolpohle said:


> Compare it to the NFL - Brees was offensive player of the year. Manning was MVP. This award would go to Brees, not Manning.


I understand that part of looking at it. But Brees was clearly the MVP of his team. As is Turner, Johnson, etc. I just don't see how being the best and most important player on your team shouldn't matter.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TH3SPUS said:


> I understand that part of looking at it. But Brees was clearly the MVP of his team. As is Turner, Johnson, etc. I just don't see how being the best and most important player on your team shouldn't matter.


All the guys we're discussing here are the MVP's of their team!


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

You seriously don't get my point at all.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Sure I do, I just don't agree with it.


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll give you an example...

We all know that Devan Downey is the best player and the MVP of South Carolina. Then say you have Tommy Mason-Griffin, who is not the best player on Oklahoma. Could you give Mason-Griffin POY over Downey if he isn't even the best player on his own team? That's the point I'm trying to make.

And yes I know that this situation would never occur, so there is no point it out.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Why would you give a guy POY if he isn't the best player on his team?


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

What are you talking about? I just said that I couldn't give Mason-Griffin POY over Downey, because Mason-Griffin isn't the best player on his team. You're starting to confuse me.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you're confusing yourself.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Evan Turner should win it but I think they will give it to John Wall. At this point, it's who has the most exposure on a national scale.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Please tell me how the name Tommy Mason-Griffin even came up in a national POY thread...I don't care what it was in reference too it shouldn't even be 3 miles from this thread.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Evan Turner.

And it will be a 100% guarantee if Turner gets one more triple-double.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Does anyone still think Wesley Johnson over Evan Turner after today... much less Johnson being in contention for the POY anymore. Horrible game today for Johnson.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I'd be surprised if Cousins doesn't get it. Turner is a strong possibility. You can't cou8nt out the Dookie(s) either.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Greivis Vasquez should be getting some NPOY hype. He does so much more than what shows up in the stat sheet, his stats are fantastic, his team is overachieving, and he's right there with Turner for how much he means to his team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I been thinkin about this quite a bit..and i'm going Evan Turner, missed games and all. Dude does EVERYTHING for that team, and is consistent as hell. that team would be struggling BAD w/o him IMO. HKF got it right when he blew him up (nh) back a year or so ago. The guy is a BALLER.

btw does anyone think he has the best spin dribble move they've seen in a while?? he's extremely sharp and controlled when he uses it, pretty impressive.

I'm glad J Watters brought up Vazquez, by no means do i think he should win NPOY but he deserves some love, he has that team hovering around the top of the ACC.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Its Evan Turner but if Cousins played another 5 to 10 minutes per game it would be him

Also talking about sleepers Omar Samhan is putting up some amazing numbers, even though he doesnt get it done the pretties way and doesnt play in a major conference its hard to argue with 22 and 12


----------

